# Hypothermia and hunting



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finn swims in the ocean all year 'round, so this is a good heads up.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

WOW, you & Ace are Lucky! Glad you shared your near disaster, we all can learn from this! Extra ear rubs for Ace from us, K? Keep us posted in the days to come so we can see Ace's total recovery story.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

So glad we could share this story, and also that Ace is now ok, but sounded like a real close call!

I've had a couple of instances of my bitch Izzie getting too cold after being in the water for long luckily never turned into an emergency though, so your story is a warning to us all when we're out there with our dogs... thanks for that


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so glad that Ace is ok and pray that he has no continued health problems. Please give him lots of hugs and rubs from all his retriever friends.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Scary, I can only imagine the panic. I'm very glad Ace pulled through.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm glad Ace is okay... and thank you for sharing this story. Our boys swim in the middle of winter so it's something I need to keep in mind as well.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Holy smokes.......!
Wow what an expereince...
Big THANK YOU to Matt for being willing to share...one never knows whose life will be spared from his beloved Ace...


----------

